# Go Iconmons!



## S.K (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay this is what I do very simply. 

Examples:

























(yes I do also do Sonic, Megaman and SSB.)


Very simple yes. Not very imaginative, I know, but this is what I do.

So... requests?

Up to 10 requests at any one time.

Can be used as avatars or er... pretty much anything.

Just say which pokemon and if you want them shiny or not.
easy as that!

No Flaming, No spamming, you know all the normal stuff.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you draw them yourself or get them from somewhere?


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 21, 2008)

Squirtle one, please. (I need a new avvie)


----------



## PichuK (Nov 21, 2008)

> Do you draw them yourself or get them from somewhere?


They're TCG card art/sugimori art with backgrounds.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll take one of Mewtwo.


----------



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, on it!

Squirtle:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mewtwo:

	
	
		
		
	


	




I need to practise this.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 22, 2008)

S.K said:


> Squirtle:


Thanks!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, how about a Mamoswine please.


----------



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

White Wolf said:


> Okay, how about a Mamoswine please.


Done. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anyway, i've worked out how to get these in better quality, so i'm restarting and going to the newer style.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 22, 2008)

A Ike Icon please.


----------



## S.K (Nov 22, 2008)

OKay... Going to a party, will do on morning.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 23, 2008)

Can I have a Mewtwo in the new style? Also an Umbreon, too!


----------



## S.K (Nov 23, 2008)

sure. watch this space!


waiting list:
Ike
Mewtwo
Umbreon


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like one of Umbreon, please.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

And this new style is? But one of Mudkip and if I can have two then hand over a Vulpix as well.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 25, 2008)

@MXCXE: I already requested one of Umbreon!


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, really? Sorry, I didn't notice... *blushes*
Uh, how about one of Slaking?


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 25, 2008)

!!!

Can you do one of Medicham for me PLEASE?!


----------



## S.K (Nov 25, 2008)

sure.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 1, 2008)

One for Vaporeon and another for Absol, please!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I was going to ask for Absol :D


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 2, 2008)

May I please have a Marth one?


----------



## S.K (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry, I shoulda put that up the top, the brawl/Megaman/Kingdom Hearts icons are limited and Marth isn't there...

sorry? want another one. 

(no, Ike isn't on there either.)


----------

